# Level Wall 5



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Has anybody ever used a product made by West Pac called "Level Wall 5" ? Some of the guys I work with say it does a good job on wall skim out for level 5 finish.


----------



## robinasu (Feb 27, 2012)

*bump*

I'm curious, too.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

First I've heard of it but looks like a great product. I wonder if the Gypsum Association accepts as level 5?

http://www.westpac.bz/Submittals/Westpac%20Submittal%20Level%20Wall%205.pdf


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I have now used it on a couple of houses. The guys I work with that were more familiar with the product suggested mixing it 50/50 with topping mud. That seems to work well also. And can then be kind of, sort of, sanded when it dries. The last level 5 home we did we sprayed Wes Pac "Smooth Coat" pre- primer with a Graco Mark V. That came out pretty good also. Definitely needs to be lightly sanded when it dries w/220 grit.


----------



## robinasu (Feb 27, 2012)

endo_alley said:


> I have now used it on a couple of houses. The guys I work with that were more familiar with the product suggested mixing it 50/50 with topping mud. That seems to work well also. And can then be kind of, sort of, sanded when it dries. The last level 5 home we did we sprayed Wes Pac "Smooth Coat" pre- primer with a Graco Mark V. That came out pretty good also. Definitely needs to be lightly sanded when it dries w/220 grit.


So what is the advantage of the topping mixture, to soften it up?

Is it a pretty hard surface? I can't tell if it's a plaster or more like all purpose.


----------



## robinasu (Feb 27, 2012)

johnmeto said:


> In Level Wall-5 no Sanding is Necessary. The Material Can Be Compressed By Trowl or Broad Knife To Create Veneer Quality Finish.


How does it look after compressed? Areas of some dull and shine?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

A sprayer with a heavy duty pump is recommended. One that is capable of​ spraying approx. 3,000 psi, or approx. 1 gallon per minute. A 3/8 hose is​ recommended.The recommended size of tip apertures range from .025 - .031,​ depending on flow rating and pump pressure of the spray rig. Apply product using​ cross-hatched passes, spraying both vertically, then horizontally. Immediately​ use a trowel or broadknife to smooth over any stipple left by the sprayer.​* 
*


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

The product seems to be made by Specialized Building Products. Their Data sheet for the sealer has more info on the product than Westpac. http://specializedbuildingproducts.com/Docs/SBPLevel5ArchBinderfinal.pdf Sounds like the Westpac, and Vella products are the same thing just relabeled. Looks like you can even do a private label through the company.


----------



## robinasu (Feb 27, 2012)

Mudslinger said:


> The product seems to be made by Specialized Building Products. Their Data sheet for the sealer has more info on the product than Westpac. http://specializedbuildingproducts.com/Docs/SBPLevel5ArchBinderfinal.pdf Sounds like the Westpac, and Vella products are the same thing just relabeled. Looks like you can even do a private label through the company.


Thanks. Seams the sealer is just an enamel final coat that you can tint. Kind of confusing marketing. Hard to find were to rent a Mark V in the Bay Area online. Maybe I'll try the hopper and trowel.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

robinasu said:


> So what is the advantage of the topping mixture, to soften it up?
> 
> Is it a pretty hard surface? I can't tell if it's a plaster or more like all purpose.


We used it as a Pre-Primer. My guys like to lightly sand it when it is dry. The topping helped for that. I also did a few walls hand applied with a trowel, much like veneer plaster. It seemed to have a slightly gummy consistency. The topping helped give it a more spreadable smooth consistency. Any how, the guys I have working with me who have done some larger projects with this like mixing it with topping, thinning it just enough to roll on with an 18" roller, and wiping it off the wall after a few minutes. There work came out looking quite good using this method, after a little sanding. This of course is not how the manufacturer wants the product used. So I would say experiment with it if you like and see what you come up with.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> A sprayer with a heavy duty pump is recommended. One that is capable of​ spraying approx. 3,000 psi, or approx. 1 gallon per minute. A 3/8 hose is​ recommended.The recommended size of tip apertures range from .025 - .031,​ depending on flow rating and pump pressure of the spray rig. Apply product using​ cross-hatched passes, spraying both vertically, then horizontally. Immediately​ use a trowel or broadknife to smooth over any stipple left by the sprayer.​*
> *


 god bless you. this the new way to get a L5. I have seen it done
on my own work. no sanding involved. the guys that do texter came in and did it. smells like wite out.


----------

